# All dialects: Isn't it



## Zoghbi

Hello

How do you translate this phrase in your dialect:
you're already been there, *isn't it*?

Algerian: *ياخي* جزت هنا من قبل؟  *ya5i *djozt ehna me qbel ?
another way:  جزت هنا من قبل *ياك* ؟ djozt ehna me qbel *yak* ?

There is also *صحّ والّا لا لا *(sa7 ulla lala) in the end of the sentence, but the meaning is actually a bit different .

I 'll be impressed if the MSA اليس ذلك is used in colloquial speaking.


----------



## barkoosh

In Lebanon we say ما هيك؟ or مش هيك؟


----------



## Hemza

In Moroccan too, we say "yak?" or "aw la?"

For your sentence, it's funny, because we say it differently: "3omrek machiti li hna aw la?" or "ma 3omrek ma machiti li hna, yak?"


----------



## Aloulu

In Tunisia * والّا لا *is commonly used, or "mosh hakka?" or "hakka *والّا*".            

So we would say: "jiyt/mchit hna 9bal ulla laa?"


----------



## momai

In this context we use MU in Syria.


----------



## إسكندراني

بالمصري
مش كدا؟
مش كدا ولا إيه؟


----------



## analeeh

Syrian has a bunch of these: مو هيك, مو, ما, صحّ, ما هيك؟ I have heard ما used by a Jordanian once (but it's unusual), مش هيك is common-ish but I think the most common one here is صَحّ؟

I suspect, though I have no evidence for this, that أليس كذلك is probably an MSA-ification of the colloquial phrases/comes from calques on European languages.

I should point out that we don't actually usually use 'isn't it' in English in this way. I mean we do, but the verb in the tag question depends on the sentence preceding it (in most dialects, some Welsh English, Indian English, Inner-City English dialects have tags similar to this). You can say 'this is a box, isn't it?' but you have to say 'you've already been there, haven't you?'


----------



## Hemza

In 7ejazi dialect, "صَحّ" is also used. I think that it's also the case for Najdi


----------



## إسكندراني

I think everyone Egypt eastwards uses صح؟


----------



## Zoghbi

Thanks for replies.


So the only one who look strange it's the algerian version.

analeeh  you must be write I still have many progress to improve my english.


----------



## Bakr

Hemza said:


> In Moroccan too, we say "yak?" or "aw la?"
> 
> For your sentence, it's funny, because we say it differently: "3omrek machiti li hna aw la?" or "ma 3omrek ma machiti li hna, yak?"


أهلا حمزة، بالنسبة للهجة المغربية (وهي لهجات، كما يقال وكما هو الواقع في العديد من الدول العربية) هناك كلمات وجمل قد نتذكر استعمالها وأحيانا لا، هل :ـ
عمرك ما شيتي!، شتّي/ما شفتي/ما جيتي لهنا أو لا؟ 
ما عمرك ما شيتي!، شتّي/ما شفتي/ما جيتي لهنا، ياك؟  
ربما تريد أن تقول عمرك أو ما عمرك ما شفتي أو شتّي


----------



## vinyljunkie619

Algerian: Awla? 
Egyptian: Sa77?, Mosh Kida?
Gulf: Mu Chithi?


----------



## Hemza

Bakr said:


> أهلا حمزة، بالنسبة للهجة المغربية (وهي لهجات، كما يقال وكما هو الواقع في العديد من الدول العربية) هناك كلمات وجمل قد نتذكر استعمالها وأحيانا لا، هل :ـ
> عمرك ما شيتي!، شتّي/ما شفتي/ما جيتي لهنا أو لا؟
> ما عمرك ما ما شيتي!، شتّي/ما شفتي/ما جيتي لهنا، ياك؟
> ربما تريد أن تقول عمرك أو ما عمرك ما شفتي أو شتّي



Ahlan ya khayy Bakr, I used "macha/yimchi", I meant "you've never been there", I didn't mean "chifti" (to see) . I was saying: "you've never been there", like "ma 3omrek ma machiti li hna, yak/aw la?" (en Français: "tu n'es jamais allé là-bas, hein?")



vinyljunkie619 said:


> Algerian: Awla?
> Egyptian: Sa77?, Mosh Kida?
> Gulf: Mu Chithi?



ahahahahahah Gulf is very funny ^^. I remember, first time I heard it, I was like 0-O what does that mean?!!!


----------



## Bakr

Hemza said:


> Ahlan ya khayy Bakr, I used "macha/yimchi", I meant "you've never been there", I didn't mean "chifti" (to see) . I was saying: "you've never been there", like "ma 3omrek ma machiti li hna, yak/aw la?" (en Français: "tu n'es jamais allé là-bas, hein?")


ربما علي تفسير ما كنت أعنيه، نقول
ما عمرك ما مشيتي لهيه
Tu n'es jamais allé là-bas?
ثم
ما عمرك ما جيتي لهنا
Tu n'es jamais venu ici?

ولكن ما بدا لي غريبا نوعا ما هو


> ma 3omrek ma machiti li hna


ما عمرك ما مشيتي لهنا

لأننا عادة ما نقول مشيت/مشيتي لمكان آخر غير هنا، ونقول جيت/جيتي لهنا!ـ


----------



## Hemza

^9a7i7, ana li ghal6an, shame on me  . I forgot about "al hih". 3andek al 7aq, "ma jiti li hna" and "ma machiti lihih".

Ps: if it's not too indiscreet, where are you from in Morocco?


----------



## Zoghbi

Bakr  maybe Hemza 's sentence mean: *من* عمرك ما مشيتي ل هنا ma 3omrek ma mshiti lehna. I also have a problem with the "mashiti", i think morrocans would rather say : mshiti.


----------



## Hemza

^Yes, that's what I mean . I wrote "machiti" (sorry if it confused some of you) instead of "mchiti" because that's how I pronounce it sometimes, I know it sounds weird, but sometimes, I mix Moroccan with 7ejazi (weird mix) and as I try to take 7ejazi accent, because it's hard for me to do Moroccan accent (I was born in France) I pronounce Moroccan words with 7ejazi accent. Usually, people look at me weird when I go to Morocco, they don't know where I'm from (born in France, from Moroccan-7ejazi origin), and they reply to me in fu97a or Egyptian ahahhahahaha!!!!

Anyways, Zoghbi you're right, we pronounce it "mchiti"


----------



## Schem

In Najdi Arabic we say Mub Tsitha? (موب تسذا) and in my branch of the dialect we also say awala' (أوَلأ؟) which is a liaison of أو+لا.


----------



## Zoghbi

Hello Schem

What a strange expression you bring here. I can't find anything that can explain it (except maybe the "tha"). Do we know the origin of it?


----------



## Hemza

^It's not "strange" as you can think. It's only the traditionnal Najdi pronounciation (I assume that Schem is Najdi) which pronounce "ك" as "تس". So "mub kitha" turns into "mub tsitha", or "wush fik?" turns into "wush fits?"


----------



## Zoghbi

"ts" instead of "kaf", I was aware about "tch", interresting.
so we have: moob tsitha= ما هو بكذا ?


----------



## Schem

"Mub" does originate from ما هو ب but it's really one word in my dialect so I'd write it مُب تسذا؟.



Hemza said:


> It's not "strange" as you can think. It's only the traditionnal Najdi pronounciation (I assume that Schem is Najdi) which pronounce "ك" as "تس". So "mub kitha" turns into "mub tsitha", or "wush fik?" turns into "wush fits?"



We use b- in Gassim (instead of fi) for most cases, which also means shorter values, so it would be _wish bits? _not _wish feets?_.


----------



## Hemza

^Oh, I didn't know. I heard "wsh fits anti?" in a Najdi film, but with the Ryadh speech.


----------



## elroy

Palestinian: 

In addition to مش هيك؟ we say مش آه؟.

صح؟ is "right?".


----------

